# Transporting refrigerant



## derk6986 (Dec 18, 2010)

How do you guys transport refrigerant cylinders with out having them explode due to the heat? Im more talking about 103 degree outside temps. With me being in the south, temps can climb high exp if you are storing it in a van or in direct sunlight with a truck?


----------



## jpsmith1cm (Oct 14, 2010)

All cylinders have relief devices.

They won't explode.


----------



## HeyBob (Sep 27, 2009)

Deleted By User


----------



## heating_seattle (Aug 20, 2010)

The cylinders I use have reliefs on them.


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

HSE state’s that cylinders should be transported on the back of a flatbed vehicle. If the cylinder is carried in a car or a van then it should have proper ventilation.


----------



## andreeakamaras (May 19, 2016)

The cylinders I use have reliefs


----------



## Brendanc (Aug 31, 2016)

Only fill up to 80% of the capacity of cylinder


----------



## sanfordfence001 (Feb 20, 2020)

The cylinders have reliefs so its impossible to explode.


_____
Noemi
fence installation Sanford FL


----------



## sanfordfence001 (Feb 20, 2020)

The cylinders have reliefs so its impossible to explode.


_____
Noemi
fence installation Sanford FL


----------



## Sm_raudales (Jan 18, 2021)

Transporting and Transferring.

In transporting used refrigerant, technicians need to clearly label its container with a DOT classification tag. When moving a cylinder, they must ensure that it is firmly strapped onto an appropriate wheeled device. Never roll a cylinder on its base or lay it down to roll it. Use a forklift truck to move half-ton containers of refrigerant.

When transferring refrigerant from containers or equipment, it is mandatory to avoid contamination or venting to the atmosphere. Containers must be the correct type and color and properly marked.

Any time a container or system undergoes the transfer of refrigerant, the technician must check it for refrigerant type, cleanliness and oils used. Also, the container used for holding transferred refrigerant must be evacuated, and under no circumstances should workers mix different refrigerants.

not use cylinders that are dented, rusted, gouged or damaged in any way
examine the valve assembly for leakage, damage or tampering
handle cylinders carefully
store refrigerant cylinders in a vertical position with their valves at the top
become familiar with all pieces of recovery equipment
apply all methods and instruction prescribed by the system’s manual every time they use the equipment.


----------

